# How to test for Lan speed/quality for powerline adapter?



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I just bought a Trendnet 200Mbps AV Fast Ethernet Adapter to hook to my HR23-700 and my PC. I'm using Tversity with mediashare.

For the most part, everything seems fine but I am getting some stuttering issues when playing back some movies and I would like to eliminate the possibility of the powerline adapter being the problem. 

I have some full length movies in MP4 format that play back fine on mediashare. However, I have some casio camera movies (.mov) that stutter.

Is there a EASY way to test the Quality/Speed of the lan connection between the PC and HR23?


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

If you have a laptop, just plug it into the adapter and do a speed test. I have a PS3 connected via powerline adapter. It gets somewhere around 3-4Mbps.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The PowerLine adapter should have come with software to set them up. Usually in that software is a feature to test the connection between the two adapters.

- Merg


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

ChrisPC said:


> If you have a laptop, just plug it into the adapter and do a speed test. I have a PS3 connected via powerline adapter. It gets somewhere around 3-4Mbps.


Just switched my PS3 over from wireless to the pass through on my HR22 this morning, the PS3 says it's doing almost 9mbps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Powerline adapters are, of course, going to be susceptible to issues in your power lines. Depending on the manufacturer, there are some utilities you can use. I think Sling has a fairly good one on their site.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I have done some benchmarking tests. Here is what I have so far:


1) Trendnet Powerline 13Mbps (same room, same line, different outlets)
2) Trendnet Powerline 10Mbps (Different rooms, going thru 2 subpanels)
3) Direct Wired LAN 88Mbps
4) Linksys wireless wet610N & wrt610N 12Mbps (same room, 2 feet apart)

Regarding #3 test, I didn't realize that I was using a laptop with only a 100Mbps ethernet adapter and my desktop is a 1000Mbp. I need to get 2 computers with 1000Mbps and redo the test.

Regarding #4 test, something must be wrong. That number is way too low for a N network especially when the router and adapter are 2 feet apart.

Does anybody have benchmarking numbers for their "wired" lan and "wireless" network?

Does the HR23 only have a 100Mbps connection speed?


----------

